# AR 15 disappointment



## strothershwacker (Jan 4, 2019)

Anybody got a good/safe idea on how to get a jammed live round out of the chamber? Got the action open, bolt and slide out. Just the upper with a lodged live round. Extractor tore the rim off the casing. It's in there tight! I'm not beating a rod down the barrel with a hammer like the guy I watched on the internut! Ideas?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 4, 2019)

Can u dis charge the round ?
Has it been in there a while like corroded in place.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2019)

I would put it all back together and try to fire it too. They might be enough rim there for the extractor to pull it out.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2019)

Whats the story? Did you put it up hot with some wolf ammo in the chamber or what?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 4, 2019)

Spray a dab of penetration oil around it 1st. Also easier to BEAT out with hammer and rod after dis charged.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 4, 2019)

It happened to me once. I ran a bunch of lacquer coated wolf through one and when It cooled the heat glued the case in the chamber.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 4, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I'm not beating a rod down the barrel with a hammer like the guy I watched on the internut! Ideas?



take it to somebody and let them beat it out like the video on the internut



kmckinnie said:


> Spray a dab of penetration oil around it 1st. Also easier to BEAT out with hammer and rod after dis charged.



not really...just safer maybe


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Jan 4, 2019)

Worst case scenario, bullet is heat welded or lacquer glued in chamber.  In that case, disassemble the rifle, remove barrel from weapon and carefully clamp it into a vice with muzzle pointed at a barrel (plastic bucket - if bucket is at least 18" across at muzzle level) of wet sand or water.  I would also recommend an old mattress a couple of feet behind the breach also.

When all is secure, tap the base of the jammed round with a tack hammer to see if you can get it to discharge. The mattress is to catch the brass if it happens to come out on discharge - do not use your face, hand, or stomach as a brass catcher!  If it discharges, you have a bit of clean up then you can peal the brass out of the chamber - or if the casing came out, change your underwear and then clean the chamber.

If the round didn't discharge, attempt to open the rear of the torn casing and pour/vacuum out the powder. Fine copper wire can be used to collect and pull out any gun cotton if you are unable to peal the entire base off the casing.  Use extreme caution as the twisting/compression could cause the primer to fire. It is a little awkward working from the side of the breach instead of behind it - but until the powder is out - any discharge could push the brass rather energetically out of the chamber - you don't want to be in the way.

Once you have cleared most of the powder out of the casing/brass, it should be possible to use needle nose pliers to twist, bend, and extract the casing.  If the bullet is stuck in the bore - it is then safe to pound it out with a rod and hammer.

Be sure to inspect the chamber and thoroughly remove any wax, lacquer, foreign matter that has melted in there.  Also make sure to deburr and clear any lead, aluminum, or zink that might have accumulated in the chamber.

I pushed too many cheap rounds through an AR once, shooting too fast, and had a bad discharge dump a FMJ round just ahead of the chamber and it still ejected, but the next round heat welded in the chamber (thankfully that round did not discharge - I am sure that barrel would have been toast if that second round had discharged). The above extraction method was recommended by a retired Marine Armorer. I skipped the hammer tap part because I was hoping to save the barrel. It wasn't easy to peal the base off the jammed round, but the brass finally did teas enough to vaccum out the powder.

Good luck!


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 5, 2019)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Worst case scenario, bullet is heat welded or lacquer glued in chamber.  In that case, disassemble the rifle, remove barrel from weapon and carefully clamp it into a vice with muzzle pointed at a barrel (plastic bucket - if bucket is at least 18" across at muzzle level) of wet sand or water.  I would also recommend an old mattress a couple of feet behind the breach also.
> 
> When all is secure, tap the base of the jammed round with a tack hammer to see if you can get it to discharge. The mattress is to catch the brass if it happens to come out on discharge - do not use your face, hand, or stomach as a brass catcher!  If it discharges, you have a bit of clean up then you can peal the brass out of the chamber - or if the casing came out, change your underwear and then clean the chamber.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the quick replies! There's always folks on here that seem to know their stuff. It was about the 14th or 15th shot when it jammed.(brass casings). Action stuck. Holding pressure on the slide I bumped the butt of it on the ground and got it to come open. I then tried several times to fire and/or eject the round. I'll let ya know how it turns out if I have any fingers left to type with. Hehehehe. Thanks for the help.


----------

